# #[email protected]%#! Storm door hardware...



## bhatleberg (Nov 14, 2021)

So...the handle on my storm door was loose. 

"Easy," I thought. "Let me just tighten up that screw."

Turns out the little cast post the screw goes into is snapped off. So the knob is loose because the screw can't hold.

"Easy," I thought. "I'll just order a new knob."

Turns out that there are no brand markings on the door or hardware. Checked internal hardware, checked top of door and inside hinge. Can't find a picture of a similar looking knob online. So I can't find a new one to order.

"This is sort of a pain," I thought. "But I'll just pop over to home depot and get a generic knob."

Turns out that my door is 1.75" thick, and all the home depot hardware goes to 1.5". So now I am thinking about stupid things to fix the old one like drilling out the place that snapped and tapping a plug to hold the screw. And this is moving somewhat beyond easy and into "let's be honest, by the time I screw up three fixes, I might as well just replace the entire door now."

So...um, anybody recognize this doorknob set or have a better idea?


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 14, 2021)

Thats a weird knob set-up, definitely not standard, .... vintage or euro maybe. could you get a longer screw and re-tap where it is broke off?


----------



## bhatleberg (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah, that is my next attempt. I just forsee a lot of energy for something that just breaks again down the road.

House was built around 1900, kitchen renovated in the 80s by a prior owner...my best guess would be that the door is from around then.


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 14, 2021)

You might want to try finding two individual pieces that can replace the single unit. Here’s one for example that may fit your situation (depending on your measurements matching):

https://www.amazon.com/Probrico-Cylinder-Deadbolts-Handleset-Exterior/dp/B07S87SG1V

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Nov 14, 2021)

Good idea...and the one you found goes to 1.75". Worth a shot!


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 14, 2021)

bhatleberg said:


> So...the handle on my storm door was loose.
> 
> "Easy," I thought. "Let me just tighten up that screw."
> 
> ...


If these guys don't carry it, it's likely nobody does. https://www.swisco.com/cl/Replacement-Storm-Door-Handles_Locks
If you don't see what you need, send them the pictures tomorrow, they will know what you need.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Nov 14, 2021)

Wow - what a resource. Just emailed pics. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 15, 2021)

Now, I don't got much 'sperience with yankee hardware, so I'm in the Karl boat - Iff'n those guys don't got it - a lockset/thumb latch combo would do it. Can probably find one with a coverplate/escutcheon plate that would cover all the holes. I bought a solid brass one a couple decades ago. I shudder what that would cost now - wasn't cheap then, but I had 'friends' in the industry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

